# Sworn translators Germany



## Angelhair (Jan 19, 2021)

I am in the process of having my qualifications recognized for immigration purposes

and I'm at the point where the authorities are requesting that I have my documents translated by a sworn translator In Germany. This I am finding incredibly difficult as the database for translators that was given to me is only giving me options to search for a translators withing Germany. As I am living in South Africa currently, I need to find a sworn translator that has been sworn into Germany that happens to live here in South Africa!!!!!!!
Any info on this subject please??? 
I have tried to contact a sworn translator in Germany and she quoted me €1100 to have the translations done!!!! This is an extraordinary high sum of money!!!!!


----------

